# Trẻ bị đổ mồ hôi ở đầu và những tác hại không ngờ



## Tuyết 8291 (31/12/19)

Đổ mồ hôi là sự bài tiết bình thường của cơ thể, giúp cơ thể tự điều hòa thân nhiệt. Tuy nhiên, nếu mồ hôi ra quá mức có thể là dấu hiệu của bệnh lý, đặc biệt là đối tượng trẻ nhỏ. Cha mẹ thường băn khoăn không hiểu vì sao con mình lại đổ mồ hôi đầu nhiều. Họ lo lắng tình trạng này kéo dài sẽ ảnh hưởng tới sức khỏe của trẻ. Vậy đổ mồ hôi đầu ở trẻ nhỏ nguyên nhân là do đâu và tác hại của nó như thế nào? 

_



_​*Nguyên nhân dẫn tới tình trạng đổ mồ hôi đầu ở trẻ nhỏ*
Thông thường, trẻ nhỏ có thói quen hay chạy nhảy, nô đùa nhiều, chính vì vậy cơ thể bài tiết mồ hôi để duy trì thân nhiệt ổn định. Tuy nhiên, nếu trong lúc ngồi chơi mát mẻ hay nằm ngủ mà trẻ vẫn bị đổ mồ hôi đầu có thể là do những nguyên nhân sau đây:

*Cơ thể trẻ chưa phát triển toàn diện:* Hệ thần kinh thực vật đảm nhiệm vai trò điều hòa hoạt động của các tuyến tiết, trong đó có tuyến mồ hôi. Đối với trẻ nhỏ, hệ thần kinh thực vật chưa phát triển toàn diện, dễ bị nhạy cảm với các kích thích từ bên ngoài hơn so với người lớn. Đặc biệt khi hệ thống thần kinh thực vật bị rối loạn kết hợp với chức năng phổi bị suy yếu trẻ sẽ ra nhiều mồ hôi hơn bình thường. Đây cũng chính là nguyên nhân phổ biến nhất gây đổ mồ hôi đầu ở trẻ nhỏ.

*Trẻ bị thiếu 1 số chất:* Nếu như cơ thể trẻ bị thiếu 1 số chất như: Vitamin D, Canxi, Magie có thể khiến trẻ bị đổ mồ hôi đặc biệt là mồ hôi đầu. Bên cạnh dấu hiệu đổ mồ hôi, trẻ có thể xuất hiện các triệu chứng kèm theo như biếng ăn, quấy khóc, rụng tóc hình vành khăn, đêm nằm trằn trọc khó ngủ…

*Trẻ mắc phải một số bệnh lý nguy hiểm:* Khi trẻ mắc phải bệnh lý nguy hiểm cũng là nguyên nhân dẫn tới tình trạng đổ mồ hôi đầu ở trẻ nhỏ. Các bệnh lý nguy hiểm này có thể là: Suy tim, bệnh Catarrhal, bệnh tuyến giáp…Trong trường hợp này, cha mẹ cần hết sức lưu ý và để tâm tới con em mình.

*Tại hại của bệnh đổ mồ hôi đầu ở trẻ mà cha mẹ không ngờ tới*
Mồ hôi đầu ở trẻ nhỏ có thể gây nên rất nhiều tác hại mà cha mẹ không ngờ tới. Sau đây là những ảnh hưởng trực tiếp mà các bạn có thể nhìn thấy ngay.
*Nhiễm lạnh:* Trẻ có thể bị nhiễm lạnh nếu ra mồ hôi quá nhiều.
*Mất nước, thiếu canxi:* Khi trẻ bị đổ mồ hôi nhiều sẽ khiến cơ thể bị mất đi 1 lượng nước nhất định. Trong khi đó trong mồ hôi lại chứa canxi và điện giải đổ mồ hôi nhiều, sẽ khiến cơ thể mệt mỏi, khô da, chuột rút chân tay, hoa mắt, chóng mặt… làm ảnh hưởng đến sự phát triển của trẻ.
*Vấn đề về da:* Tác hại này nhiều cha mẹ không để ý đến tuy nhiên đây cũng là 1 vấn đề làm ảnh hưởng khá nhiều đến trẻ. Mồ hôi đầu kết hợp với vi khuẩn và bụi bẩn trong không khí là nguyên nhân gây các bệnh về da liễu như nấm đầu, chốc lở, mụn nhọt, viêm da…


----------

